# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) أهداءات فلاشه G-Tab P7072G MT6572

## asaad wahsh

اهداء
من فلاشات التابات الصينيه اليوم لدينا فلاشه 
G-Tab P7072G MT6572   بيانات اسم الفلاشه MT6572__P7072G__P7072G__P7072G__4.4.2__ALPS.KK1.MP7.V1.44   الانفو  id:P7072G-G-tab-8G-20161126 version:4.4.2 model:P7072G manufacturer:alps brand:P7072G manufacturer:P7072G PRELOADER BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x1400000 MBR BaseAddr:0x1400000 Size:0x80000 EBR1 BaseAddr:0x1480000 Size:0x80000 PRO_INFO BaseAddr:0x1500000 Size:0x300000 NVRAM BaseAddr:0x1800000 Size:0x500000 PROTECT_F BaseAddr:0x1D00000 Size:0xA00000 PROTECT_S BaseAddr:0x2700000 Size:0xA00000 SECCFG BaseAddr:0x3100000 Size:0x20000 UBOOT BaseAddr:0x3120000 Size:0x60000 BOOTIMG BaseAddr:0x3180000 Size:0x600000 RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x3780000 Size:0x600000 SEC_RO BaseAddr:0x3D80000 Size:0x40000 MISC BaseAddr:0x3DC0000 Size:0x80000 LOGO BaseAddr:0x3E40000 Size:0x300000 EXPDB BaseAddr:0x4140000 Size:0xA00000 ANDROID BaseAddr:0x4B40000 Size:0x51400000 CACHE BaseAddr:0x55F40000 Size:0xE200000 USRDATA BaseAddr:0x64140000 Size:0x1696C0000 BMTPOOL BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000 Size:0x1500000 BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x0 >>Done.   _اهداء لمنتدانا الغالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_ _وتقبلوا تحياتي والي اللقاء
في موضوع اخر
بمشيئه الله_ __

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله ينور عليك يا 
برنس ودمت بخير
تقييم
+++ *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم يمناك حبيبي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

> _تسلم يمناك حبيبي_

 الله يكرمك يا ريس

----------


## semo2005

مشكووووووورين

----------


## basrey ali

*الله ينور عليك يا 
برنس ودمت بخير*

----------


## KoukiPirati

هذه الفلاشة فيها باسورد هل غيرت الرابط ام ماذا والله فيها باسوورد يا اخي
ارجواا المساعدة في هذه الطبلات خاوتي عندي نوع لونه قولد بوردة تاعو C706B_V2_20150128

----------


## poucapou

شكرا جزيلاً أخي على المشاركة

----------


## eltaher07

اكرمك الله ياراقي نتمي لك دوام التوفيق

----------

